# Best Rides Gotten at the Crack of Dawn



## Timothy Englert (May 26, 2019)

I've hitchhiked about 50,000 miles in the 80s. USA, Canada, Europe and I usually got the longest friendliest rides at daybreak. I guess all the perverts and criminals are home or passed out and the optimists I surmise are out to start the day. The worst time was in the afternoon when people are coming home with the day's trouble and baggage.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 26, 2019)

interesting, I can never really figure the when or why somebody stops to pick me up, it always just seems RANDOM. But daybreak makes sense for some reason...


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (May 26, 2019)

I've never given times of day much thought when it came to hitchhiking but it definitely makes sense. If I think back to any long road trips I've made driving, I usually prefer to get a super early start. Get to that gas station when it's just starting to get light out or even the night before if I'm really prepared. Then you have the entire day ahead of you on the highway. And I think the longer the distance a person can offer you a ride, the more likely they are to pull over for you.


----------



## Deleted member 23509 (May 27, 2019)

Walking turned into a job and three thousand miles...


----------



## Deleted member 23509 (May 27, 2019)

reyrey said:


> Walking turned into a job and three thousand miles...


Or so it seemed


----------



## RoadFlower33 (May 27, 2019)

I've actually thought about this a lot as I've been the commuter before driving to and from work I've been the traveler rubber tramping and I have been the person hitchhiking. I believe the more productive people in life are up earlier the people who are traveling longer distances are also up earlier getting an early start on the day to get the most out of there day. I believe, like it was previously stated optimism has a lot to do with it as well, and people getting up in the morning after a night's sleep and the last days stresses have been alleviated they're more optimistic in the mornings in general. I know I am.


----------

